# murray darling carpets



## tyson001 (Apr 11, 2011)

please post pics of your murrays so i can show my parents also ad what you think of the murrays as a pet as in your personal opinion.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 11, 2011)

I got my Murray in October 2009. He's 2 years old now and is my favourite snake. Murrays tend to be very placid, but of course there are sometimes exceptions. He's happy to drink out of a glass of water when its offered to him, and he's always the snake I show to people who are unsure of snakes. Here's some pics of him:


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for the reply exactly what i was hoping for.also its a great snake you got there hope i can get one how much did he cost you.


----------



## sammie-leigh (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi tyson, 
my partner and i have 3 murray darlings, two girls one boy, one of the girls my partner has said since she was a baby, and she has never been a problem,she is now 5 and a bit years old) and the other two we got as a pair a few months ago, they are also 5years old, and they are very placid, and friendly snakes (as said already bytahlia there are exceptions, but that is with every snake) , we have never had a problem with any of them, they are all excellent during feeding time. these are them below. the first 3 are of nahla, the net 3 are of boy and the last 3 are of lil miss and then lil miss, my partner and one of friends daughters.


----------



## richard08 (Apr 11, 2011)

Verry placid big girl, happy to cruze around the house.


----------



## sammie-leigh (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## tyson001 (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for the reply love the snakes hope to get one soon.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 11, 2011)

He cost me $320 from Victorian Reptiles.You can get them cheaper from breeders, herp trader is a good place to look: herptrader.com.au


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for that


----------



## atothej09 (Apr 11, 2011)

I love my MD, Maverick.
He is clearly the best python I own out of all 7 of them.
Has never been defensive or bitten, and is the best handler I have...just so easy going.
Good luck with your choice, but I believe the Murray Darling is the best medium size snake you can own.


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 11, 2011)

thank for the reply


----------



## hurcorh (Apr 11, 2011)

mine is two. here is an old pic.


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 11, 2011)

nice pic love the amount of grey.


----------



## hrafna (Apr 11, 2011)

hurcorh said:


> View attachment 194831
> 
> mine is two. here is an old pic.


 very nice colouring there!


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Apr 11, 2011)

This is Miranda


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2011)

Top snakes, usually very pacid and well suited to beginners, i would be cautious about paying more than $100 unless its gold plated. I ended up getting a few this season, i guess it happens when you keep a male and female together...

Most of them arnt that colourful but the still look nice especially after a shed. Good size to be fed on rats without the danger of a large python. Some types have lots of red too.


----------



## hrafna (Apr 12, 2011)

some recent pics of my girl, thorn!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 12, 2011)

Love that first shot hrafna, what a little cutie!


----------



## hrafna (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks. she is my first and (as of this moment) only snake!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 12, 2011)

Great choice for a first snake. Planning on more?


----------



## hrafna (Apr 12, 2011)

let me think ........................ YES! got a to get list!


----------



## sookie (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey hey hrafna
She is a little ripper.have thought about an MD a few times myself but have not yet found one that really kicks me.Are they as placid as most people say they are?they do grow rather big don't they?May have to find one as pretty as yours.


----------



## hrafna (Apr 13, 2011)

sookie said:


> Hey hey hrafna
> She is a little ripper.have thought about an MD a few times myself but have not yet found one that really kicks me.Are they as placid as most people say they are?they do grow rather big don't they?May have to find one as pretty as yours.


she is awesome. has never tried to bite once, not even when handled by my 4 and 2 yr old kids! the breeder i got mine from said she would grow to about 1.5 m, others i have heard will grow to 2.2m from my understanding it is a locality thing that determines size (along with feeding habits)


----------



## Daynemh (Apr 27, 2011)

she is the recent addition to my zoo of a house. 3 months old, snappy and angry when i first got her, 4 days of two 2 hour handling sessions and she loves my hands more than her case. Best natured snakes. If the breeder handles them alot, you wouldnt even have the troubles i had with mine to begin, they love humans.


----------



## metalboy (Apr 28, 2011)

this is the only pic i have of stellar at the moment
but shes the best, everything they say is true
best nature
couldnt of asked for a better first snake


----------



## Timtindle (Jun 2, 2011)

Here are my baby's, I really love this sub species and feel really privileged to be able to work with them over here. They are 1.2 09's and 1.0 2010 






















Tim


----------



## metalboy (Jun 2, 2011)

such a good looking snake


----------



## hrafna (Jun 2, 2011)

very nice tim!


----------



## Timtindle (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheers guys, just a quick question for my own knowledge, I saw further up this thread a part about sizes and locality, this is something that is intreeging me, I have seen pics of large md's 6 foot plus, but the ones we have over here max out at 4-5 foot is this true too locality? Hope that all makes sense?! 

Tim


----------



## hrafna (Jun 3, 2011)

i am not an expert but from my understanding mds can range from 1.5m - 2.2m so an adult at around 5 foot is quite possible. i believe (someone correct me if i am wrong) mds originating from furthur south don't reach the length of ones from say nsw or qld.


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 3, 2011)

our female murray darling is very close to 8ft long and she is still growing slowly she is 5 years old.


----------



## Astrosteve (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a few photos of mine. She has been a lovely snake to own.


----------



## Timtindle (Jun 3, 2011)

She is beautiful asrtosteve, how big is she? 

Tim


----------



## Astrosteve (Jun 3, 2011)

Timtindle said:


> She is beautiful asrtosteve, how big is she?
> 
> Tim


 
I just measured her a few days ago. She is 209cm long. I haven't measured her weight in a while but its probably about 4kg. She is about 3 and a half years old.


----------



## Timtindle (Jun 3, 2011)

I bet she is such a beautiful sight crawling through the grass astrosteve, I guess the main bloodline of md's we have is from a southernly locale, there is another bloodline in germany which is more red and brown which from what I can figure out is more northernly locale which I would presume will grow larger.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 9, 2011)

woo hoo I can finally add pics to this thread!!!


----------



## Crimson.Massacre (Feb 29, 2012)

Astrosteve said:


> I just measured her a few days ago. She is 209cm long. I haven't measured her weight in a while but its probably about 4kg. She is about 3 and a half years old.


Astrosteve , she is so gorgeous. How big is her enclosure? ( Just asking around for sizes so I can plan mine)


----------



## ralliart3 (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's ours Dexter is his name has never bitten and is placid.He hisses sometimes when he is out but has never shown any signs of agression.


----------



## joe_sam (Mar 3, 2012)

hope the photo worked.
shes my favourite snake in the world!!!!
never bitten, so placid.


----------



## Trouta (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is my Girl Molly, my first snake and she is 3 years old, i did a lot of research on snakes ( purely for my girlfriends sake haha) and they are probally the best snake to start of with as they are very easy to care for and so damn placid in 3 years she has never bitten me or anyone, they will like most baby snakes be a bit snappy as babies but like all snakes they also grow out of this, its just that they are a bit scared and hungry couldnt recommend a better snake to anyone, mine is coming around2.3 metres long

View attachment 241724


I need to get her off her bourban and smoking probelm though LOL


----------



## Ricochet (Mar 6, 2012)

WOW!!!!!! Astrosteve - that is the best looking MD I've seen a pic of (sorry if I've upset anyone showing other pics). Once again - AWESOME looking critter


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 6, 2012)

Astrosteve said:


> Here's a few photos of mine. She has been a lovely snake to own.
> View attachment 203646
> View attachment 203649
> View attachment 203647
> View attachment 203648



Very very nice MD! Did you breed her?


----------



## hrafna (Mar 7, 2012)

here are my 2 new hatchies! i love the head pattern on the female.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 7, 2012)

Gorgeous hrafna.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love my MDs... they're a fair bit bigger than this now, but I don't have any recent pics, unfortunately. I'll have to grab some. 

Great handlers (although my female was a bit snappy when smaller), and feeders. My boy is the most placid thing in the world.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Mar 7, 2012)

One of ours


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 7, 2012)

nice snakes i went to the expo planning on getting one but somehow walked out with a jungle lol. but definatly getting one when we moe in the next couple of weeks the expo was great compleatly changed my parents perspective every now and then i even see them searching up different pythons YAY.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 7, 2012)

MsMoreliaMagic said:


> One of ours




Jo that is one stunning animal! How old/big is he/she?


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks, he's around 8 years old.


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 7, 2012)

I have to say, Murray darlings have got to be one of the most underrated of the carpet python species in my opinion. Their colours, yet limited, are so contrasting. Love them to bits.


----------



## Spidergirl (Mar 7, 2012)

MsMoreliaMagic said:


> One of ours




Wowwowwow!!! :shock: Do want!!


----------



## Morgana (Mar 22, 2012)

I am due to get my two new boys soon and I can't wait. Many thanks to Sharon.
I will post some pics straight away (like all proud new parents )

I still hold hopes that my dear little Solomon Kane (Spotted) will turn up. It has been hard enough living at my brother's (as much as I appreciate it - and I truly do). I guess all the disorganization and mayhem was sure to result in me forgetting something......that something was to lock Solomon's door

Looks like we may finally have a new place, thanks to an old friend.....so the new Murray Darlings, the birds, the cats, the dogs, the horses, us....and hopefully Solomon, can all breathe easier out on 48 acres. Fingers crossed.

Crap...this was supposed to be about my new MDs, sorry....always was a yakker!!!!


----------



## Fishbone (Mar 23, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! To every animal in this thread. Still very pricey here to get a metcalfei, but they are very high on my want list. Great pics everyone!

Dave


----------



## Morgana (Mar 23, 2012)

Great to have some O.S members! It's nice to see how much our wildlife is appreciated around the globe. I hope your dream of owning an MD comes true soon 
Morgana


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 23, 2012)

I adopted a young md pythonfounding think I couldn't have found a better first pet snake.ive had him/her for a little over a month and has been absolutely no trouble and is gorgeous


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 23, 2012)

here's a thread on my boy Malachi
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/pics-malachi-murray-darling-182358/

I've had him from a Yearling. He's a shy snake, fears being dropped so he holds on tight. Was a problem feeder now he launches out of his enclosure for food. They are a beautiful snake


----------



## metalboy (Mar 23, 2012)

Fishbone said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! To every animal in this thread. Still very pricey here to get a metcalfei, but they are very high on my want list. Great pics everyone!
> 
> Dave


How much do they go for there?


----------



## Fishbone (Mar 24, 2012)

Morgana said:


> Great to have some O.S members! It's nice to see how much our wildlife is appreciated around the globe. I hope your dream of owning an MD comes true soon
> Morgana



Thank you! It will. I just have to wait untill it won't cost me a kidney.  A Diamond I think is next on the list.



metalboy said:


> How much do they go for there?




Well, there aren't a whole lot of them available in the States yet. More are getting brought in from Europe, and more people are becoming interested in them, as well as the Darwins, (variegata). The last public ad I saw was...

kingsnake.com Classifieds: Inland Carpet Pythons - M.s. metcalfei - Ground Floor Opportunity - $4k/pair

I might be able to get a bit of a better deal if I had the money up front and could afford it, through other channels, but that pretty much sets the market at this point...


----------



## metalboy (Mar 24, 2012)

Crazy to think if you look here you can get them for under $100 per snake


----------

